

Idea: Community to Help Startups Find Their First Users - miles_matthias
http://milesmatthias.tumblr.com/post/12516796745/app-idea-community-of-alpha-testers

======
mquinlan
As long as the submitted sites aren't the latest social network simply mining
for more data/active users, it sounds like it could foster a great community.

